# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Dwarven City (WIP)

## DevinNight

I haven't posted anything for a while so I thought I would post some pictures of a Dwarven city I'm doing for one of the guildies.

"The city is built onto an island inside a long dormant volcano in the north where years of rain and snow have collected inside to make the island.
The dwarves have divided the island into city and grazing grounds, though the grazing is pretty scarce.
The safest way in is through the Outside keep, really no more than just a protected gateway to the 1st stop to the city: Traders Town.

Traders Town is the only place outsiders are allowed. With three large air and light vents in the ceiling the still claustrophobic area is home to many shops and merchants. It is also the origin point of the dwarven highway (see other maps in progress).

Once past Trader Town and across the mighty stone bridge you enter the upper city. Looming above it is the High Keep. And above that an opening to the blue skies above. Below are two more tiers of the city a smaller religious area that bridges to the main temple itself.

Below everything is the Dark Keep a place of secrets even to most of the inhabitants of the city.

And on the farthest slopes of the grazing side is the entrance to the underdark."

I'm creating the overhead and side views at the same time due to the complexity of the overlapping structure. It still needs a lot of work and a lot of detail added. Eventually the tiers will shown in cross sections showing the tunnels that lead to other parts of the city and into the inner keep.

----------


## DevinNight

Here is the early work in Illustrator.
With a vector program I should be able to work larger and add more details, at least initially.

----------


## Ascension

I prefer the hand-drawn version and I think that it's totally killer.

----------


## StillCypher

> I prefer the hand-drawn version and I think that it's totally killer.


Funny, I was thinking the same thing and what a shame you weren't sticking with that. Looks like a really cool concept.

----------


## Dron

This is very cool map - I really like the idea of the city looking like sunken in the volcano. The concept seems very real - I mean I think the dwarves (as I know them) could really create the city like this.
And in contrary to the others I like the "computerized" versions of a map. Keep going - I would love to see more detailed versions of the map (should You plan to make such).

----------


## Gandwarf

I prefer the Illustrator version so far. It does look very promising and can't wait to see what you will turn this map into.

----------


## Jaxilon

This is awesome, thank you so much for showing us the process you are using on this project. Lately, I have found myself looking up artists who show how they go about creating their work and where applicable to my style try it out myself. Repping you already if I can and I hope to see more of this really cool endeavor as you progress.

----------


## Ytse

Wow, AWESOME map! I really love this. Please keep us updated!

----------


## Gallifreyan

I have always wondered how an underground city would look like, but now I know. The map looks great! I can't wait to see the details.

----------


## DevinNight

Ok, I'm adding in the buildings, and the tunnels cut into the stone under the keep.
I will probably figure out some sewer lines and add them in as well.

Once this is all figured out I might go back and make it all hand drawn.. just to please you hand drawn map lovers... and because to some degree a map this clean just doesn't seem right.

----------


## eRaz0r

I'm always really impressed by your stuff Devin.  I love your Maptools tokens, especially.  On topic, I can't wait to find out what's up with the hidden grotto and the dark keep!  I love that kind of detail.  I'm suddenly overwhelmed by questions like "Did the dwarves build that dark keep, or does it predate them?  Is it a defense against deeper, darker inhabitants?  And what is the significance of this grotto? How secret is it?  Is it filled with some kind of power?"   and so on. 

Keep up the awesome work!

----------


## someguy

Mega Cool. Absolutely mega Cool.

----------


## nolgroth

Dang but that is nice.

----------


## Marken4

I Love It  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dyluth

This is one of the coolest concept cities I've ever seen, and I've gamed with many a Dwarven PC who I know would have loved a city like this to call home. I'll be looking forward to seeing more of this city and what the design evolves to.

----------


## Aval Penworth

So Devin, (he inquired politely) are you going to do any more on this?  Or have too many other projects come up?

----------


## DevinNight

Thanks for the nice comments guys.
I will return to this, and the dwarven highway and surrounding areas of interest. Right now I have several things I'm trying to get wrapped up, professional jobs and hobby related jobs. 
I want to really make this city feel lived in and may ask for help in populating it.

I think I have some really rough Keep layouts. Let me check.

----------


## DevinNight

Here are three rough images.

----------


## DevinNight

Here is a link to the my Token Blog. It doesn't have a lot of maps.. none yet actually, but it does show why I have been busy. http://devinnight.wordpress.com/

----------

